# Edge gluing 8/4 Lumber



## roughcuts (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm making a table top using 8/4 lumber. I know there is lots of surface area for the glue but what is the best way to do this? Do i use a certain type of joinery to glue them? Biscuits, tongue/groove etc. Any advice is appreciated. I am looking for strength and ease of alignment for gluing. Cheers


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

You're going to get enough surface area for strength from that thickness, assuming it's jointed cleanly. For alignment, unless you have a flat assembly table and lots of cauls, you'll need help with that. I initially used biscuits, since that was what I had done for years.

Now, I use dowels. Done properly, they provide tighter alignment. I have the JessEm 08350 and love it, since it aligns on the face of the boards, rather than trying to center. I routinely glue up 8/4 for doors and since I started using it, my time spent flattening misaligned boards has dropped to pretty much zero. 3/8 inch pins are ample. I space them about every 4 to 6 inches. It really is a great doweling jig.

I don't worry about glue on the dowels, they are just for alignment. Some glue gets on them, but I don't get fussy about it.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

If your really glueing 2 inch thick that would be a very thick table.
And I also agree with Rick there's plenty of glue surface but they should be prepared flat and straight as possible.I joint and plane my boards just before I assemble on a flat assembly table.I do use spring clamps on the ends with lots of clamps in the middle.But no dowels,biskets or dominos.Just flat square tru boards.
Nothing wrong with Ricks method so use it if you need.

Aj


----------

